# Probleme bei Filter Outer Glow mit schwarz unter Photoshop 8.0



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. November 2003)

Hallo allerseits,
ich versuche unter Photoshop 8.0 einen Text mit dem Filter "outer Glow" oder "scheinen außen" zu versehen. Dies klappt jedoch nur mit weiß und nicht wie beabsichtigt mit schwarz (da sich der Text auf weißem Hintergrund befindet).
Hatt jemand eine Ahnung wie ich dieses Problem beseitigen kann, auf einen von handangelegten Schein habe jetzt nicht die Zeit da im Moment zu aufwendig und zu ungenau  .
Ich danke schon mal im Vorraus.
Viele Grüße
DirtyWorld


----------



## Tim C. (4. November 2003)

Irgendwie logisch, dass es mit schwarz nicht geht. Wie soll etwas schwarzes denn scheinen ? Beziehungsweise, wie soll etwas schwarz scheinen resp. leuchten ?


----------



## Mythos007 (4. November 2003)

Hallo  DirtyWorld,

herzlich Glückwunsch zum erwerb von Photoshop CS...

Stell einfach die Füllmethode des schwarzen scheines auf  "Normal"


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. November 2003)

Vielen Dank an euch beide.
Das mit der Füllmethode hat funktioniert.
Super Toll ist die Schnelle Hilfe die ich hier bekomme! TOP


----------

